# Getting a cast iron tub up 2 flights of stairs



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Depends on the guys. Depends on the hand truck. Mostly, it depends on the stairs. Some stairs will handle that kind of weight, no problem....some wont. Since you're talking 3rd story, I assume you mean apartment building stairs, which should be overbuilt and handle the weight fine.

Remember you have to turn a couple times, so it might be worth finding something similar size but lighter (much lighter) to take up the stairs and make sure you have the room you need as you swing around to the next flight. Couple cardboard boxes taped together or something. As you do this, if you do, remember you wont be able to put the hand truck as upright with 316# onboard as you will with a 5# cardboard box. Gotta keep a little lean or the whole thing is gonna go bad quick.

Some details about stairs or pictures might help. At 30" wide, you SHOULD be able to go up "sideways" rather than having it standing 30" off the back of the hand truck. If not, and if it does end up oriented that way, it's going to be pretty unstable...I wouldn't want to be the leg guy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You must have gotten the tub for free and want to use it up there as never should you buy a tub that heavy for way up there.

40 years ago 3 friends helped me move my cast iron tub up one simple flight of stairs and we barely made it, no hand truck but hey we were tough back then.

One problem is the guy at the bottom can't contribute that much and if you get stuck there is no way to rethink the task.

If you try, place a double 2x4 at each step so the lift is cut in half but you still have a small step to support the wheels so you can rest.

There are plenty of light weight tubs for that application and they won't challenge the load capacity of the building framing below.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> You must have gotten the tub for free and want to use it up there as never should you buy a tub that heavy for way up there.
> 
> 40 years ago 3 friends helped me move my cast iron tub up one simple flight of stairs and we barely made it, no hand truck but hey we were tough back then.
> 
> ...


He could build a jack for a big wheel hand truck, with leverage the lower guy is lifting 60 lbs.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the dudes. I have carried them up wider stairs by myself...a long...and much different me ago.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

How long is the final space and can you slide in sideways. If there isn't space to slide it in, you may be SOL as the tub may not articulate in the opening and lay flat, ie. Pythagorean Theorem comes to mind. The tub across its hypotenuse is longer than the opening.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't volunteer to be the guy on the bottom!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> How long is the final space and can you slide in sideways. If there isn't space to slide it in, you may be SOL as the tub may not articulate in the opening and lay flat, ie. Pythagorean Theorem comes to mind. The tub across its hypotenuse is longer than the opening.


The shape of the tub usually allows for that.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Go to your local gym and walk over to the Smith machine or squat area. Ask the guys with the huge biceps and quads if they would like to make some extra money while working out.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

ya know... if you cut the tub in half, its a lot easier to carry


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

That Guy said:


> ya know... if you cut the tub in half, its a lot easier to carry


Yeah, but do you cut in half lengthwise or width wise?

And to put it back together, would you use Gorilla 4 in waterproof flex tape or the original Flex Seal waterproof tape?

But seriously, do you know if the floor is capable of supporting not only 316 pounds of cast iron, plus 180 pounds of person and 240 pounds of water (assuming it holds 30 gallons)?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

High School football practice is starting soon.

There is your team to move this tub. 

As pointed out, make sure that the building can support this.


ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Wife and I moved recently. We moved our 300-lb gun safe. Used an appliance dolly/hand truck. Was able with 3 guys to get it moved up maybe 4 stairs; hard part was turning the corner from the door. Did not want to deal with humping it up or down any more stairs in the new house, so it now lives in the garage. :vs_laugh:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> Yeah, but do you cut in half lengthwise or width wise?
> 
> And to put it back together, would you use Gorilla 4 in waterproof flex tape or the original Flex Seal waterproof tape?
> 
> But seriously, do you know if the floor is capable of supporting not only 316 pounds of cast iron, plus 180 pounds of person and 240 pounds of water (assuming it holds 30 gallons)?


braze it back together, stop being lazy


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

jproffer; said:


> Mostly, it depends on the stairs. Some stairs will handle that kind of weight, no problem....some wont. Since you're talking 3rd story, I assume you mean apartment building stairs, which should be overbuilt and handle the weight fine.
> 
> Remember you have to turn a couple times
> 
> Some details about stairs or pictures might help.


I believe the stairs will handle the load. Cannot say for certain. It's an old frame house built in the 1920s.

I don't care if the stairs or walls get scuffed up in the process.

Stairs are 36"+ wide. The turns seems to be manageable.

Here are some pics.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Bud9051; said:


> There are plenty of light weight tubs for that application and they won't challenge the load capacity of the building framing below.
> 
> Bud


I've read that the best tubs are either made out of cast iron or acrylic. Americast and porcelain enameled steel have chipping and even cracking issues.

So after seeing the weight of the cast iron tub I decided acrylic was the way to go. Read a bunch of reviews on American Standard acrylic tubs ($350 range ) and they all had issues. From what I can recall, mostly spongy feel on the tub floor. I looked at Kohler acrylic tubs and they get better reviews but price in at $700+.

That's why I returned to the idea of getting a cast iron tub.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

chandler48; said:


> How long is the final space and can you slide in sideways. If there isn't space to slide it in, you may be SOL as the tub may not articulate in the opening and lay flat, ie. Pythagorean Theorem comes to mind. The tub across its hypotenuse is longer than the opening.


Good question. Opening is ~60 3/16". - 60 1/4" The framing is open on the wall side of tub so one guy can push while the other pulls.

See pic.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

ktownskier; said:


> But seriously, do you know if the floor is capable of supporting not only 316 pounds of cast iron, plus 180 pounds of person and 240 pounds of water (assuming it holds 30 gallons)?


IDK. The floor is one layer of 3/4" advantech. Under that is old school 3-4" wide joists. 8" deep and 20' span.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

So sounds like getting this tub upstairs might work, might not work, but will certainly be a task. And will involve 1 and maybe 2 helpers. 

I contacted home depot and they can deliver it into the bathroom for $115. Sounds like a no brainer.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep. Pony up and sit and watch  .

FWIW, that double turn at the bottom looks like you'd be toeing the line of upright and out of control while trying to turn and get up on the riser....and then turn again and start to lean again to go up the stairs.

Most likely what HD will do, is send over 5 guys to just manhandle the SOB up there and be down the road in 10 minutes. Still worth $115, IMO.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

jaketrades said:


> So sounds like getting this tub upstairs might work, might not work, but will certainly be a task. And will involve 1 and maybe 2 helpers.
> 
> I contacted home depot and they can deliver it into the bathroom for $115. Sounds like a no brainer.


When I worked there, I never came across a delivery like this. Mostly it was just to the driveway, site or garage. Appliances were to the location but they weren't 300 pounds. 

I hope they deliver it where they told you.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Lowes delivered the new steel Kohler tub that I bought from them when I renovated the bathroom on our previous home. But I was VERY specific when I told the sales person that, 

" the delivery people will have to carry the 60 in. x 30 in. steel tub up one flight of steps and then turn left and put it in the stud wall where it is to be plumbed in"

I paid the extra fee which I do not recall the amount now, and the Lowes guys set our tub right in place where I just needed to plumb it in. .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Whirlpool 25 cf refrigerator weighs in at 320 lbs, so it may not make a delivery difference.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dang, Jake is putting a frig in the bathrooms now too ?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Dang, Jake is putting a frig in the bathrooms now too ?


Yeah, if you keep it stocked with Beer N Brats, Add a tv, you don't have to even get up while watching the game. 

You can watch the game, eat and drink, and relieve yourself when necessary.

I used to have an uncle that ran a phone in there, so he did not have to hang up to go.

ED


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

even if delivery is $250, its worth it...

the 15 trips to the chiropractor afterwards will cost more...

If you lose your grip and the tub runs you over on the way down, the ER deductible will be more...

dont forget an extra $20-$50 for each of the guys that moves it up the stairs.



Ooooor.... hit the tub a bunch of times with a hammer, carry the pieces up to the 3rd floor in buckets, then have the wife piece it back together like a puzzle...

tubs gets put in place, keeps the wife busy, and you saved money... win win


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Had a couple husky movers move an old upright piano up two short flights of stairs in a split level house.

One guy on top had straps looped around bottom, guy on bottom pushed when guy on top just did leg lifts.

I'm 6' 3", 270 and have manually loaded 24", 6 ' logs into the back of the pickup and I wouldn't attempt it.

Maybe an ATV winch might help?

Maybe you can rent one of these?

https://static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/2ZA33_AS01?$mdmain$

From Grainger:
https://www.grainger.com/category/m...trucks/hand-trucks/stair-climbing-hand-trucks


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

jaketrades said:


> So sounds like getting this tub upstairs might work, might not work, but will certainly be a task. And will involve 1 and maybe 2 helpers.
> 
> I contacted home depot and they can deliver it into the bathroom for $115. Sounds like a no brainer.



I hope the delivery works out!


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I've got to watch/re-watch the money-pit. Seems fitting.

So here's the delivery schedule. $115 room of choice. I do recall there is a limit on the number of flights HD delivery will climb. But it more than 2.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Hire a crane company - why take the risk of injury and damage?


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

I would call the store on that delivery to the third floor. I know appliances there is a third floor delivery fee. I would expect there is for a cast iron tub, also.


----------

